# The Pacific Miniseries



## Feelslikefar (Feb 27, 2021)

Finally sat down and watched the mini-series "The Pacific",
about the U.S. Marines during WWII.

It was produced by Steven Spielberg and Tom Hanks.

I had put off watching it, because I knew it would remind me of how
much I miss my Dad.

He left High School after Pearl Harbor and enlisted in the Marines.

The first episode was about his outfit, The 1st Marine Division and their first taste
of battle on Guadalcanal.
He also saw action on Peleliu. Wounded on Peleliu.

He never really talked much with me about his experiences until I joined the Military.  
Then he opened up more.  

After the war ended, he switched over to the Navy and spent a total of 32 year
on active duty.

He saw duty in WWII, Korea and Vietnam.

I have read several books about the 1st., 'Old Breed' and 'Helmet For My Pillow'.
Both good reads, but there was just something about _Watching_ it unfold.

The series was at times hard for me to watch, but I'm glad I finished it.

Very well done.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 28, 2021)

Where did you watch this series?  I mean was it on OTA TV, Netflix, etc?  I'd like to watch it.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 28, 2021)

It was on HBO and sometimes on the History Channel.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 28, 2021)

I have not but now that you pointed out who produced I will start.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 28, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> It was on HBO and sometimes on the History Channel.


Thanks.


----------

